# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen.

## Wietske1982

Hoi hoi

Ik ben Wietske een spontane meid van 31 jaar en ik woon samen met een hele lieve vriend.

Enkele jaren geleden is het gekloot bij mij begonnen eerst mijn hand wat pijn doorstraalde naar mijn schouder.
Schouder operatie gehad echter een blijvende pijn gehouden dusdanig zo erg dat ik nu weer opnieuw onder behandeling
sta ervoor.
Tevens hebben ze mijn hand ook open gehaald vanwege het feit dat er een verdikking tussen duim en wijsvinger zit wat blauwig 
word en veel pijn veroorzaakt echter heeft dit ook niet geholpen en ook weer na jaren hier ook weer opnieuw van onder behandeling want de pijn werd niet minder of ging weg.

De schouder zijn inmiddels achter dat er een chronische ontstekingsactiviteit zit aan de pees, er zijn al verschillende behandelingen geweest als laatst een spuit in mijn schouder gekregen echter deze helpt niet en ziet er naar uit dat ik opnieuw geopereerd ga worden aan mijn schouder dat is de laatste optie nog om van deze pijn en activiteit af te komen helpt dit niet dan zal ik altijd deze ontsteking blijven krijgen en de pijn behouden.

Over mijn hand zijn ze er totaal niet over uit wat het is.
Jaren geleden werd er gezegd dat er een bultje zat dat er uit moest maar ze hadden laten zitten want het was niet kwaadaardig.
Nu word dat tegen gesproken en zou het een peesontsteking zijn of littekenweefsel , dat laatste betwijfel ik heel erg want voordat ze het open haalde zat er nog geen litteken en was het al dik en blauw tussen duim en wijsvinger. Peesontsteking is uitgesloten door middel van een echo maar wat het wel is ja dat blijft nog steeds de vraag.
Tevens zou er ook een zenuw beknelt/ gekneusd zitten ( geen carpale tunnelsyndroom) , dat zou ergens in mijn onderarm zijn maar ze durven dat niet goed te behandelen en ze weten het niet helemaal zeker.
Ondertussen blijf ik in onzekerheid met wat ik heb maar loop wel met de ondragelijke pijnen denk aan pijn bij iets pakken , niet goed mijn arm kunnen bewegen , tintelingen in de vingers, zwaar gevoel in de schouder en moet iets onder mijn arm leggen bij het zitten en ondersteunen als ik lang moet staan of een stuk moet lopen.Krijg geen pijnstillers want zolang ze niet weten over het hoe en wat zijn ze bang dat ik over de grens ga en alles nog meer naar de klote help.

Hoop echt dat ik hier vanaf kom ben het naar jaren de pijn en alles weleens beu .

Mvg

Wietske

----------

